# New 3x3 and 4x4 BLD WR's



## pjk (Dec 7, 2008)

Gunnar Krig won the Swedish Cube Day competition 2008 with an average of 14.62 seconds. Johan Holmedahl finished second (16.19) and Henrik Buus Aagaard finished third (17.11).
* World records: Ville Seppänen Rubik's Cube blindfolded 48.05, 4x4 blindfolded 6:05.21.

*The records are also mentioned in this thread.

Congrats Ville.


----------



## cubeRemi (Dec 7, 2008)

video ?????


----------



## MistArts (Dec 7, 2008)

Ville didn't win 3x3 BLD as said here: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=SwedishCubeDay2008


----------



## Zava (Dec 7, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Ville didn't win 3x3 BLD as said here: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=SwedishCubeDay2008



-.- he did the WR solve in the first round. in the finals, only he and Joey (the best two in the first round) dnfed all 3 solves in the finals.


----------



## Escher (Dec 7, 2008)

knowing joey he will probably have just tried to go as fast as possible after getting a new NR
and probably the same for ville, seeing as he just got a WR...


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Dec 7, 2008)

I am sure that there ARE videos, but WHERE???:confused:

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## joey (Dec 7, 2008)

My video of the WR is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_Pnz37BVJE&fmt=18

Sorry it's not filmed from the best angle, and I skipped the beginning, and I didn't get the reaction! Oh well, hopefully someone else has a better video than me!


----------



## Dene (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol Joey, it was a good film except for the beginning and end. YAY VILLE!


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh crap Chris Hardwick got beat!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> Oh crap Chris Hardwick got beat!



That's all right - it's not even sub-6; it's still very much in range for Chris to get it back! I predict he will get it right back as soon as he makes it to his next competition.

But if Ville (or Rafal or Rowe) ever gets a sub-5, it's going to be a lot tougher.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 8, 2008)

that WR 3x3 doesn't even seem to go that fast. very strange to watch. looks like it's very easy for him.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh crap Chris Hardwick got beat!
> ...



yeah you're right. Go Chris!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 9, 2008)

his last 4 successful solves have been sub-1. wow...


----------

